# angle grinder arbor size



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

The "standard" arbor these days on a angle grinder in the US is 5/8-11. There are a couple grinders that use a metric M10 or M14, but these are pretty rare. a few smaller grinders and most pneumatic models use a 3/8-24 arbor

It sounds confusing, but the good news is none of it really matters for the most part. usually when you see a wheel listed as 7/8 bore, it will fit on just about any non-air operated grinder, when you use the nut to hold it on to the shoulder. A wheel listed as 5/8" will also fit most grinders, as those usually thread on the arbor.


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks! I bought an old angle grinder on eBay for a steal, I'm usually more satisfied with old, corded, hunk-o-metal power tools than cheap out of the box Chinese junk. Never owned an angle grinder in my apartment days, but I keep finding odd jobs that wear out my dremel now that I'm a homeowner.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

OtisDriftwood said:


> Thanks!


No problem. if you have any other questions or problems just ask. There are a lot of pretty knowledgable folks here in the tool forum, and if none of those guys are around I'll try to help you !!


----------

